# Electrical PE review course



## pete25

Guys

Currently, I am debating on whether or not enroll into a PE review course. I live in Chicago, Illinois and there arent many options. Every course is so expensive. Do you guys know of any cheaper review courses than those offerred by universities and "the other board" etc. I would hate to spend 400 and up on something that might not help

Please Advise


----------



## Flyer_PE

pete25 said:


> Guys
> Currently, I am debating on whether or not enroll into a PE review course. I live in Chicago, Illinois and there arent many options. Every course is so expensive. Do you guys know of any cheaper review courses than those offerred by universities and "the other board" etc. I would hate to spend 400 and up on something that might not help
> 
> Please Advise


I'm in the Chicago area (Just South of the Cheddar Curtain) and took the review course offered by the ISPE.

www.ilspe.com/ProfessionalEngineerReviewSeries.asp

The course cost $365.00 and ran one night/week for 6 weeks. The Spring course was on Wednesday nights from 6p-9p. The course worked ok for me as a supplemental to the studying I was already doing. There's only so much to be expected for 18hrs of instruction. They reference the EERM on the web page but the book had to be purchased separately and was never used in the class.

My company paid for the course. Depending on how thorough of a review you are looking for, there may be better options out there.

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

pete25 said:


> Guys
> Currently, I am debating on whether or not enroll into a PE review course. I live in Chicago, Illinois and there arent many options. Every course is so expensive. Do you guys know of any cheaper review courses than those offerred by universities and "the other board" etc. I would hate to spend 400 and up on something that might not help
> 
> Please Advise



Pete, check out my posts on the MGI EE PE course. I think it is great and made the difference. $400 with a money back guarantee if you don't pass. Just give yourself at least 16 weeks to cover everything thoroughly.

I also took an in person review class that was a 10 week course, one 4 hour class per night per week, but this wasn't much help. A lot of the topics and examples weren't relevant to the PE exam and when I left, I didn't feel like I learned much. I took the in-person class in 05 thinking that would prepare me for 06, but it didn't and I never took the test until 07 using MGI and passed first try.

The MGI course is all about problem solving. I took the Power Depth and MGI was great for that. It does cover all the ECE and Computer stuff too.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Just an add-on to my previous post:

I didn't discover this site until a few days after the exam. Based on the comments I found here, I was going to go the MGI route if I failed the test. From the description given by Techie_Junkie, MGI would be a much better use of $400.00 than the ISPE course. Everything I gained from the ISPE course can be found on these boards.

I also spent $25 for the 30-day access to the Exam Cafe over at "the other board". I didn't think it was worth it. YMMV

Jim


----------



## GAZOO

Techie_Junkie said:


> Pete, check out my posts on the MGI EE PE course. I think it is great and made the difference. $400 with a money back guarantee if you don't pass. Just give yourself at least 16 weeks to cover everything thoroughly.
> I also took an in person review class that was a 10 week course, one 4 hour class per night per week, but this wasn't much help. A lot of the topics and examples weren't relevant to the PE exam and when I left, I didn't feel like I learned much. I took the in-person class in 05 thinking that would prepare me for 06, but it didn't and I never took the test until 07 using MGI and passed first try.
> 
> The MGI course is all about problem solving. I took the Power Depth and MGI was great for that. It does cover all the ECE and Computer stuff too.


I am not sure if should go for the Oct or April 08! I ordered the MGI course but do you think with time left (about 10 weeks) I can cover the materials? Keeping in mind this not my first try and I did study very hard for April 07 exam but out of luck I didn't make it...... I am frustrated and not sure should I give the PE up or give it another try! it is very stressful experience........

thanks,


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

From now to Oct. 26 is about 15 weeks. Only you can judge if thats enough time. Since you've taken it before, you're probably at least familiar with formulas and types of problems.

You also know how complex the actual problems are, so when MGI probs are getting way too complex and in depth, you know when you've covered enough and can move on to the next problem or chapter.

If you're commited to passing, I would sign up and take it. You will eventually pass, and knowing I have the test coming up would keep me focused and not slack off.

Look at it this way, if destiny says you will take the test 'x' times before passing, do you want to hit 'x' this year or years from now? Delaying taking the test is just delaying when you'll pass it.

Like I said, only you can make the call, but if you're committed, I would go for it.

Good luck!


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

PS, but the heck out of your mentor and get your money's worth. I didn't get that much use out of my mentor. My fault.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

PS, but the heck out of your mentor and get your money's worth. I didn't get that much use out of my mentor. My fault.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

PS, but the heck out of your mentor and get your money's worth. I didn't get that much use out of my mentor. My fault.


----------



## Platinum

I can recommend a good review course that i took. It's based out of the University of South Florida but it is available online and people all over the country take it. It has 13 modules (each 3hrs long) and it's about $300. I know a couple people on here took this course, so do a search. Excellent course for review but you must do your own study plan (work practice problems, etc.) in addition to this course.

http://apex.eng.usf.edu/professional/professional.htm


----------



## Dark Knight

Platinum said:


> I can recommend a good review course that i took. It's based out of the University of South Florida but it is available online and people all over the country take it. It has 13 modules (each 3hrs long) and it's about $300. I know a couple people on here took this course, so do a search. Excellent course for review but you must do your own study plan (work practice problems, etc.) in addition to this course.
> http://apex.eng.usf.edu/professional/professional.htm


I was one of them and I recommend this one.


----------



## jtucker

I am in Georgia and would like to know if anyone has any experience with the Electrical PE course offered at Georgia Tech. It is the only review course that is somewhat close to me (southeast GA). Also it is only offered in preparation for the Spring exam. I plan on taking the exam in October but was just curious.


----------



## jdd18vm

Any EE Types that took Power Depth take (go to) the 3 day Testmasters Review and or Workshop course? I just feel being out of school SO long I need live help. MGI limits Mentor help to an hour I read, then its like 65$/hr after. I am not discounting it however.

Last time, although I didn't sit for the April exam, I did subscribe to the Passing Zone, proctor a little arrogant and almost condescending, and I didn't really follow it since I postponed til Oct.

JD


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

I took the MGI course and never heard anything about a 1 hour limit or $65/hr. You better ask MGI directly. Anyway, I was out of school for 14 years and never even took Power in College, and I passed April 07 1st try. I only talked to the mentor on the phone once at the very beginning, all the rest were e-mail and that worked fine.


----------



## grover

I'm 9 years out of school, had never taken a power course in school (heck, my degree is electromechanical- I took materials failure analysis, optical engineering, semiconductor fabrication and crap like that, but only basic circuit theory) and only have 1 year work experience as a power engineer, which I've largely had to teach myself. I self-learn well, though; between the NCEES sample test, the EERM and google, I taught myself enough in 4 months to pass the PE EEower.

I'd say whether you need a review course or not depends on how you learn- if you book learn well, skip it and focus only on your weak points- but if you need the structure and instruction a formal course offers, that's a great way to do it, too.


----------



## pete25

Techie_Junkie said:


> Pete, check out my posts on the MGI EE PE course. I think it is great and made the difference. $400 with a money back guarantee if you don't pass. Just give yourself at least 16 weeks to cover everything thoroughly.
> I also took an in person review class that was a 10 week course, one 4 hour class per night per week, but this wasn't much help. A lot of the topics and examples weren't relevant to the PE exam and when I left, I didn't feel like I learned much. I took the in-person class in 05 thinking that would prepare me for 06, but it didn't and I never took the test until 07 using MGI and passed first try.
> 
> The MGI course is all about problem solving. I took the Power Depth and MGI was great for that. It does cover all the ECE and Computer stuff too.


Techie Junkie

I just purchased the MGI course and it seems to be a good study source/class however, the problems seem to be very detailed and correct me if I am mistaken, the problems in the actual PE exam are not that long i.e about 6 minutes per problem. Did you find the problems on the MGI course difficult? I sure am having difficulty solving many of the quiz problems and they just seem way to in depth. Let me know how you feel

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

Sorry Pete, I was on vacation for a while.

YES, the MGI stuff is much more detailed and difficult, but it will pay off if you trudge through it.

Most of the MGI chapters are like the old format PE, where one question has 6 or 7 parts to solve. And most questions are much harder in difficulty. The chapter mini-exam are harder too. The sample AM and PM Depth tests at the end are more closely what you'll really see.

Just make sure you make go through all the chapters and questions, and use your other texts, EERM, Schaums, etc to go through them. The MGI books don't have all the needed stuff to solve their min-exams on purpose, to get you to use your other references.

Good luck.


----------



## lowcountrygamecock

YES, the MGI stuff is much more detailed and difficult, but it will pay off if you trudge through it.

Most of the MGI chapters are like the old format PE, where one question has 6 or 7 parts to solve. And most questions are much harder in difficulty. The chapter mini-exam are harder too. The sample AM and PM Depth tests at the end are more closely what you'll really see.

Just make sure you make go through all the chapters and questions, and use your other texts, EERM, Schaums, etc to go through them. The MGI books don't have all the needed stuff to solve their min-exams on purpose, to get you to use your other references.

Good luck.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

That depends on your PM Depth module.

For Power, I used Schaum's Outline of Basic Electrical Engineering, Schaum's Outline of Electric Machines &amp; Electromechanics, Schaum's Outline of Electrical Power Systems.

I'd also get "Fundamentals of Electrical Engineering" by Leonard Bobrow (for the AM section) and "Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems" by Theodore Wildi (PM Power) and "Power System Analysis" by Grainger/Stevenson (PM Power). These three are expensive so check eBay or a local University library.


----------

